# Moving/Cargo Companies



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have been MIA for awhile, I did make it to México in April, but am back in Texas to gather the rest of our belongings and bring them down, now that we are settled and moving into a house. 

I was told about a moving company out of LA that charges per item and per box that a fellow expat used and recommended, but I am in Texas and they don't come here. I am having a hard time locating other companies that don't charge upwards of $5000.00. 

Did anyone use a moving company to get your belongings here? If so, can you give me some feedback on who you used, how they charged (by volume, by weight, etc.), and whether it was worth it to you? 

Unfortunately I do not own a vehicle, so driving it down myself is not an option.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been MIA for awhile, I did make it to México in April, but am back in Texas to gather the rest of our belongings and bring them down, now that we are settled and moving into a house.
> 
> I was told about a moving company out of LA that charges per item and per box that a fellow expat used and recommended, but I am in Texas and they don't come here. I am having a hard time locating other companies that don't charge upwards of $5000.00.
> 
> ...


I was in a similar situation: having some stuff to move and not owning a vehicle. I rented a van. The cost came out to be about half of the quotes I got from moving companies. But I have some caveats that I could add if someone planned to do it that way.


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, please do as I am no set on any one way of getting my things to Puebla, just weighing options. I also have another fellow expat that drove her things down into México and then sent them on a flete the rest of the way.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Yes, please do as I am no set on any one way of getting my things to Puebla, just weighing options. I also have another fellow expat that drove her things down into México and then sent them on a flete the rest of the way.


I rented a van in Guadalajara, drove it to Denver, loaded it, and returned.

Points to note: 

I believe one-way rentals are much more expensive than returning the car to the original rental point. In any event, if your origin and destination are in different countries, a one-way rental is probably not an option.

I don't have any experience with driving a US rental car into Mexico. I don't know what paperwork you would need at the border to show Mexican immigration.

Driving a Mexican rental vehicle into the US, there is no problem at the border. They did not ask about paperwork on the vehicle, just passports for the passenger and driver.

You need to worry about insurance. Electing insurance coverage with the car rental will only protect you in the country where the car is rented. I rented in Mexico, and selected and paid for the maximum coverage option. I also rented it with a US bank card that provides complete insurance for rentals. I was hoping this would cover me for anything that happened in the US. Fortunately, I did not have to test this.

You also need to be aware that if there are any problems with the vehicle while you are on the other side of the border, you are on your own. I rented from Thrifty Mexico. I called Thrifty US about a tire issue and they could offer no help. Their normal response to problems is to swap vehicles and they won't do this for a foreign rental even though the company operates in both countries. Effectively, they are separate companies.

Finally, there are a few companies in some border states, like Texas, that specialize in cross border rentals. It probably would be a good idea to talk to one of them.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I mentioned last time about Leo Chow did you ever try them? [ snip]


----------



## AllBbear (Apr 17, 2013)

You may want to take a look at White Moving Company. They are located in the Chapala area and have a warehouse in Texas. They do many international moves between Mexico and US. I am planning on using them next year when I move to San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Mine was not meant to be a commercial ad. I don't know the company nor have I ever used them. Others mentioned Thrifty and White Moving Company. Hollypop was asking for info. 
It is becoming increasingly difficult to share information on this website


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jreboll said:


> Mine was not meant to be a commercial ad. I don't know the company nor have I ever used them. Others mentioned Thrifty and White Moving Company. Hollypop was asking for info.
> It is becoming increasingly difficult to share information on this website


You can mention names of companies on the public forum, but please don't post website links or telephone numbers to businesses, whether or not you have a commercial interest in them. Of course, you can share this information with interested forum members via PMs. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

